# OPA AE Client in Excel VBA 2007



## MarkusMA (13 November 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

nach langen hin und her habe ich mich in die Welt der OPC eingearbeitet. Momentan muss ich für meine Studienarbeit meine Schnittstelle von VBA 2007 (Excel) zu dem OPC Server (Softing OPC Toolbox Demo Server V4.1x) welche ich durch ein ActiveX Element bewerkstelligt habe, durch eine selbst programmierte Schnittstelle ersetzen.

Hierzu habe ich mir bereits die OPC Automation 2.0.dll, die OPC Common.dll und die OPC AE Type Library 1.10 besorgt. Jedoch gelingt es mir nicht die Schnittstelle herzustellen. Auch finde ich leider keine gescheite Anleitung oder Beispielcode ind VBA. Nun ist meine Frage ob sich einer von euch (wesentliche erfahrenern) Experten hinzu auskennt und vllt ein Beispielcode zur Hand hätte?!

Für eure Mühen wiedereinmal vielen Dank!
Gruß MarkusMA


----------



## MarkusMA (13 November 2008)

*Nachtrag*

wie ich gerade gelesen haben schein es zwei verschiendene Arten der OPC Automation zu geben eine Data Access Variante und eine Alarm & Event Variante.

Ich habe die Data Access Variante, weis jemand wo ich die Alarm & Event Variante erhalten kann, da ich kein OPC Foundation member bin...?

Danke- Gruß MarkusMA


----------



## Question_mark (13 November 2008)

*Dat gibbet gar nit*

Hallo,

aus einem anderen Thread von Dir :


			
				MarkusMA schrieb:
			
		

> und bin auf die Datei opc_aeps.dll gestoßen... meine gesuchte Datei.



aus dem obigen Beitrag von Dir :



			
				MarkusMA schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe die Data Access Variante, weis jemand wo ich die Alarm & Event Variante erhalten kann, da ich kein OPC Foundation member bin...?



Willst Du uns verarschen, oder weisst Du überhaupt nicht was Du eigentlich suchst    :sw12:

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## MarkusMA (14 November 2008)

Hey wir wollen ja nicht Handgreiflich werden...

also ja und nein--- mit deinem ersten Zitat hast du zwar recht, aber es hat sich herrausgestellt, dass es leider nicht die gesuchte Bibliothek war. Da ich mit dieser keien Verbindung zum AE Server herstellen kann. Diese beinhaltet nur erweiterete Funktionen, die ich nicht verwenden kann. Dies hat sich leider erst nach einer Weile herrausgesucht.

In Diskussionen im OPC Foundation Forum bin ich daraufhin auf diesen OPC Automation AE Wrapper gestoßen, den ich nicht downloaden kann, der dort aber zum Herstellen dieser Serververbindung genutzt wurde.

Und nun ist es so, dass ich mich einfach nur weiter geglaubt hatte als ich wirklich war und daher wieder von neuem Anfangen muss....

Von daher... tut mir leider, aber verar****** will ich euch(dich) sicherlich nicht.

Gruß MarkusMA


----------



## Question_mark (14 November 2008)

*OPC Alarm & Event*

Hallo,



			
				MarkusMA schrieb:
			
		

> Von daher... tut mir leider, aber verar****** will ich euch(dich) sicherlich nicht.



Markus, ich hab deine Fragen auch in einem Forum für MS Office gefunden. Die zwei Beiträge vom Oktober aus dem Office Forum zeigen mir folgendes : Hättest Du deinen Quelltext auch hier in dieses Forum gestellt, so wäre Dein Mistverständnis zwischen AE und DA sofort geklärt worden. Jetzt eierst Du seit drei Wochen um das Thema herum, selber schuld...
Aber anscheinend noch genug Zeit bis zur Abgabe der Arbeit. Du hast also einen Matrikon OPC Server für Alarm & Event, habe ich gerade in meiner Kristallkugel gelesen ...
Ist der schon auf Deinem PC installiert ? Wenn ja, kannst Du mit Deinem Client darauf zugreifen und brauchst keine weiteren Dateien von der OPC-Foundation. 
Wenn der OPC-Server installiert ist und eine Verbindung nicht möglich ist, liegt es bei Dir bzw. an Deinem Umgang mit dem OPC Automation Interface.
Ich setze mal voraus, dass Du rechtmässig eine Lizenz für den Matrikon OPC-Server erworben hast, dann wende Dich an den Hersteller wenn noch benötigte Wrapper fehlen (was ich aber nicht glaube).
Um evtl. bestehende Probleme im Forum zu lösen, kommt es auch immer wieder auf die Informationen zum Problem an. Es reicht einfach nicht zu schreiben "Funktioniert nicht" man braucht doch irgendwie Informationen was nicht funktioniert und welche Fehlermeldungen treten auf ...
Zum Thema AE und DA hast Du ja die Informationen im MS Office Forum verbreitet, das bringt uns aber hier nicht weiter bzw. ist schon Geschichte.

Gruß

Question_mark


----------

